# Howdy from OKC!



## skwirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you to Scareme for showing me the way here! This forum is HUGE!! Still trying to figure out how to navigate it, but I'll get it. 
Looks like a totally awesome place to be!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Lots of great stuff here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, sk


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! I love your scorpion pumpkin!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hoooooooooowwwwwwwwwdy!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome! Hope you have a good time!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Really skwirl, I wouldn't mention my name around here it might get you into all kinds of trouble, guilt by association you know. And don't believe anything Pumpkin5 has to say. I keep trying to tell her that problem with the restraining order was just a misunderstanding, but you know how dames from North Carolina are. And don't **** off copchick, she really does carry a gun. Other than that welcome. We're just like normal people around here, only a little different.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to our year long corner of october


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## skwirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------

